# o2 Deals.



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking to get a new phone in the near future. I have had my iPhone 4 since launch and its getting a little temperamental now. I have been looking at the new iPhone 6 but the cheapest i have had from o2 is ~£35 a month with a free phone.

Does anyone know how to extract the best deals from them. I have called up but have not spoken with the retention department. Is this who i need to speak to to get the best price?

Chris


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I spent a few weeks looking at these deals. Try ringing cancellations but have a plan b! 

I ended up finding the best deal buying the phone outright and going with giffgaff. Over 2 years it would have saved me £250!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Appreciate you are looking for O2 deals but...

Check out Vodafone if you know anybody who works for NHS they can get up to 6 discounts I think of 20% on tariffs.

You can obviously port your number...just a thought


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I have thought about buying the phone outright as i tend to keep them for a while but i just can't afford the initial expense at the moment.

My mum works for the nhs so i will check that out.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

I found most operators didn't offer deals on iPhones at all, could be wrong though. O2 is best if you want to change your phones more often as they split the tarrif and bill for the phone. Ee also use to do the NHS thing as well not sure if they still do but my sister use to get money off


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/

I have used these guys recently.

Got a note 4 in Gold.

£31 a month, unlimited minutes, unlimited text, 6GB 4G data. No phone cost.

Took me a while to check them out as it sounds too good to be true, but it is genuine.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, iphones are rubbish.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah i am always wary so usually end up going direct but i will check them out. I haven't had any bother with my current iPhone and its only failing now due to old age i think.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

O2 aren't always cheapest but customer service is second to none. 

Just go in and have a chat, sometimes you can strike a deal but they're usually told what the best deal is and usually it's what's advertised


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

nokia said:


> Also, iphones are rubbish.


Says the person who bought a Samsung which is the size of a brick......


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

If your mum works for the NHS, she should be able to sign up for O2 open. Once signed up (she doesnt even need to be an O2 customer), she can add your number (+5 friends) which gives you all a 30% a month discount on the line rental.

When she adds your number, you will be sent the O2 open code. Take this code to an O2 shop and sign up to a deal - obviously tell them you have an O2 open code.

Make sure you do go in store - do not do this online or on the phone - you dont get the full discount otherwise.
Might be worth ringing the O2 store to ask if the Iphone is included in the O2 open scheme - i know at launch, iphones are excluded but may be included later on.

O2 open portal https://o2open.co.uk/O2Open/servlets/SignUp

FAQ https://o2open.co.uk/O2Open/servlets/ShowFAQ

Hope this helps

Rich


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I find O2 will generally lower or give you additional bolts if you have been with for a while


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great thanks i will look into that.



Dode said:


> I find O2 will generally lower or give you additional bolts if you have been with for a while


Well i have been with them since i got my first phone when they were bt cellnet i think.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I have called O2 this morning and they have offered me £32.25 p/m but with an upfront cost of £129.00. This is with the O2 Open code from my mum working with the NHS.


Vodafone through Carphone Warehouse is only £29 p/m with an upfront of £49.99.

Both are 1000mins unlimited Texts and 1Gb of data.


I also went into Carphone Warehouse and they can offer me £36 p/m with unlimited calls/texts and 3GB of data and no upfront cost.

I am not really sure which is the best deal. 
All the O2 deals seem quite expensive compared with Vodafone but i have been with o2 for years and have never had any issues so i would be worried about changing to another network.

I asked about leaving and the pac code and they said they just send them out by text once i have my new contract sorted out. 
Is this another department i need to speak to?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

O2 Open:
32.25 x 24 = £774 + 129 = £903

Voda CPW
29 x 24 = 696 + 49.99 = £745.99

CPW
36 x 24 = £864.00

Depends on what you use your phone for really. If 1GB of data is enough, then the Vodafone one is obv the best deal. If you're regularly gonna go over that expect it to cost about £10 to buy an extra 2GB on top for every month you overshoot.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I have 412 MB of data remaining until the 17th May out of 500Mb so I'm not really a heavy user and mainly connected to wifi. 

Just checked my details and i have a 40 percent subscription discount from 2009 onwards but i don't think they are letting me keep this when i am upgrading.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Try doing it on O2 chat. There is a deal for £13.5 a month for 500 mins, unlimited texts and 500mb data. If you start off there and say you need more minutes they will offer you a bolt which you can chose. Be hesitant when they ask you if its ok to proceed. I finished up with 700 anytime mins and 500 O2 to O2 mins for £13.50. I also got the same deal for my partner. I upgraded my phone and she stayed sim only. Dont jump at the first offer.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

DOn't forget to go through quidco, there's often more than £100 cashback for new deals.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I had a bit of a pain this morning. Spoke to an adviser on the online chat who offered me £34.50 with £70 upfront which i thought was ok. I wanted to check inshore to see what they offered but they wouldn't budge on the website prices.
The girl in store said if i called up and processed my order i could click and collect in store today. Great i thought so called up but the guy on the phone said it would have to go through online chat. So i got online chat up on my phone and got so far then it cut off . I called up again and another adviser told me i wouldn't be able to collect in store today and told me she wouldn't be able to honour the online chat price but went through the open deals which mean a large upfront payment.
I was a bit frustrated so i went home and ordered it though Carphone warehouse £36pm no upfront cost and £60 back through Quidco. Again click and collect..... but no it takes 2 working days?

I thought click and collect was just that but apparently not so hopefully should have it by the end of the week.

I am a little fed up with o2 customer service. Everyone i spoke to was knowledgeable and helpful but it didn't seem like there was much joined up thinking between online chat, the call centre and in store. It would be much easier if the price they gave you was the same wherever you went.


----------

